# Reuters New/ Central Fear Circuits less activated in IBS



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Central Fear Circuits Less Activated inIBS Patients SAN DIEGO, CA, May 22 (Reuters Health) - The threat ofvisceral discomfort appears to evoke an emotional rather thanfearful response in patients with irritable bowel syndrome(IBS), researchers report at the annual Digestive Disease Weekmeetings held here. Dr. Bruce D. Naliboff, of UCLA Medical Center, in LosAngeles, with colleagues there and at UC Irvine MedicalCenter, performed a PET study of 12 IBS patients and 12controls to examine the brain response associated with the fearof anticipated visceral discomfort. Brain scans were obtained on all subjects at baseline, duringmoderate rectal distension and during expected but undeliverednoxious distension. "Although we know that IBS is exacerbatedby stress, we conducted this study to learn more about theconnection between the disease and brain function," Dr.Naliboff said in an interview with Reuters Health. Brain scans showed that controls had "greater baseline activityin mid anterior cingulate cortex (ACC), and greater activationin the perigenual mid ACC, lateral prefrontal cortex, thalamus,periaqueductal grey and medullary regions" than did IBSpatients. During visceral stimulation, "IBS patients showed greateractivation in mid anterior cingulate cortex as well as posteriorcingulate," compared with controls, the researchers note. They found that expected but undelivered rectal discomfortactivated the central fear circuits in the controls. IBS patientsshowed "less activation of the fear circuits but greater activityin posterior cingulate cortex." "Our findings indicate that the parts of the brain that respond inIBS patients are the same parts of the brain involved inprocessing emotionally charged information," Dr. Naliboffsaid. "These data give us a better understanding of thisstress-related disorder and may provide information aboutpotential new medication targets," he explained. "This brain imaging study is one of a series examining IBS,dyspepsia and fibromyalgia," Dr. Naliboff added. ------------------ http://webpotential.com/ericibs/index.htm


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

This is an interesting article, Eric. It would explain why hypnosis helps so much.







JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I concur Jean, along with the other article I posted today on hypnosis which I thought was interesting also. In our group it seems to be working pretty well.







------------------ http://webpotential.com/ericibs/index.htm


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bump, I think this is a pretty important abstract and explains some things.------------------ http://webpotential.com/ericibs/index.htm


----------

